# Trying to get the CD text to show up on my factory Radio!



## my06jetta2.5 (Dec 19, 2009)

I have a MkV Jetta with the 6-in-dash radio. I burn my CDs through itunes and when i do, i have the box checked that says 'include CD text'... When i put it in the cd-player though, no text pops up, so i figured it was in the setting, so i messed with them a while and still no text.. This makes no sense to me since the radio will display the text but not a CD... any suggestions?!


----------



## xo_vw (Sep 30, 2009)

*Re: Trying to get the CD text to show up on my factory Radio! (my06jetta2.5)*

Burn it as an MP3 CD, and make sure all the ID3 tags are filled in (you can do this with an external program, just google ID3 tag creator or something like that) and the text will show up! AFAIK text will NOT show up if you burn it as a regular CD through iTunes. The upside of an Mp3 CD is you get to put WAY more files (up to 700MB) but the downside is if a lot of your music is in .acc or .wma formats, you'll have to convert them to MP3.


----------



## my06jetta2.5 (Dec 19, 2009)

*Re: Trying to get the CD text to show up on my factory Radio! (xo_vw)*

ok thanks man! that helps a ton! so all you have to do is convert it all to MP3 then edit the 'ID3' tag to display the text..


_Modified by my06jetta2.5 at 5:29 AM 3-10-2010_


----------



## where_2 (Jul 21, 2003)

*Re: Trying to get the CD text to show up on my factory Radio! (my06jetta2.5)*

On the one I have that I got to work, the first level of the disc contains directories for 5 different artists
Under each artist directory is a directory of the album name
Under each album directory is a pile of MP3 files with proper ID3 tags and file names. 
Using the file structure described above, I get the following information on the display of the HU.
Above CD1, I get the name of the artist, Above CD6, I get the name of the track playing. At the upper right corner of the display, I get "FOLDER ##", in the middle of the display, in larger font, I get "TITLE ###". At the upper left corner of the display, I get that it is an MP3 disc, and the amount of time the present song has played. 
I have never been able to get a directory structure that fills in "Folder ##" or "Title ###" with anything useful.








Be sure to burn them as an MP3 disc, and not an Audio CD. There is a huge difference between the two. 


_Modified by where_2 at 11:17 PM 3-15-2010_


----------

